# Dark Eldar Kabalite Warrior



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm currently working on the contents of the local black box, and thought I'd post the first of the Warriors I've finished. The camera has focus issues, so bear with the gun blurring out in a couple of 'em. The highlights also are a bit 'softer' in person. 

Since this is the fairly standard Dark Eldar color scheme as presented by GW, it's probably worth telling how I did it. I started from a black spray, and basecoated the armor with Reaper Master Series Stormy Sea (which you could use Scaly Green (oop) from GW for, or mix some Dark Angels Green and Hawk Turquoise in about a 2:1 ratio for.) I then washed it twice with Badab Black.

Then, I applied harsh edge highlights with Marine Teal (Hawk Turquoise) and feathered them out a bit. The hardest edges, I highlighted with Surf Aqua (I guess you could get something similar with Hawk Turquoise mixed with a bit of white.) 

I went with a fairly standard flesh tone, and the hair is basically Red Gore, a 1-1 mix of Red Gore and Blood Red, and then a Blood Red highlight. The metal is boltgun metal washed with black with a Mithril Silver highlight, and the few cloth areas and black casing were highlighted with Snow Shadow (Space Wolves Grey.) The gold is Dwarf Bronze washed with Ogryn Flesh twice, then highlighted with Shining Gold.

Anyway, for those of you who don't know what the black box is, it's a promotional package most stores receive with upcoming product. I handle the local store's, and paint everything up and put it in the display case until the product is released.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

daaaamn youuuuuuuuu horus!!!!!!!!!!


now that thats out of the way, excellent work on the standard paint job, as usual.

and despite you saying you used a standard flesh tone, it looks quite pale still.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice job man, this is so crisp it makes me wanna cry a little.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice! I really like turquoise so this colour scheme looks great to me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah horus pulled off the tourquise VERY well. when I get my DE in they are going full on green with blue tat's


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice. +rep if i knew how to give it  oh wait theres the little button...


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Very nice, what colors did you do with the hair. I tried that color hair with my space wolves, and I... failed. + rep for the good job


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm liking the turqoise highlights against such a dark background.
Giving me ideas for touching up my Eldar Guardian's weaponry.
+rep!


----------

